# Nate Morrison?



## SexyBeast (Jul 28, 2014)

The guy is BTDT PJ, seems seriously on point with his research and info, but is also radically against Crossfit, Military Athlete, and most other forms of PT. He even railed against Stew Smith back in the day which kinda sucked as Stew is a really good guy from communicating him years ago.

The guy seems to have evolved his paradigm pretty seriously over the years...

I don't really see much about him these days but he has been turning out some programs and since he is SOF he gets the benefit of the doubt for now when it comes to just putting out "military fitness/special ops workout" to turn a buck like lots of people who have never BTDT are so wont to do these days.

Just wondering any opinions /experiences. Thanks!


----------



## Brian C (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a few of his programs and like them.  They've worked for me, and I was bummed to hear about him shutting down his company Morrison Industries.  I remember one of his last e-mails he sent gave some info into the issues he was having, which dealt a lot with trying to get custody of his kid.  Since he had to close his doors on his own company, he teamed up with a buddy of his, who has helped him write books and such.  The new company he is under now is RIKR Performance.  They also send out the occasional e-mails with the info like he did under Morrison System.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 28, 2014)

Agreed,  I share the same sentiments. Looks like he got things sorted out on the personal front.

Been tracking his emails and I have read some of his material. Looking for feedback and insight, thanks for the assist man.


----------



## Atombomb (Oct 25, 2015)

Nate gave me some great advice years ago when I thought about going back into the USAF several years ago.  The best thing he did was send me his kettlebell video, and talked with me on the challenges of an older guy going back in.  I got into some of the best shape of my life, not as good of a runner as I was in my younger days, but could get through the PAST and pool/underwater work comfortably.  It probably didn't seem like much of an effort on his part, but he provided me some great mental tools which I still try to employ today.  I wish him the best...


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 11, 2015)

SexyBeast said:


> *The guy is BTDT PJ*, seems seriously on point with his research and info, but is also radically against Crossfit, Military Athlete, and most other forms of PT. He even railed against Stew Smith back in the day which kinda sucked as Stew is a really good guy from communicating him years ago.


Let's be careful about believing everything we read. Nate was indeed a PJ, and a military freefall instructor, and then went to (I believe 20th Group) as a SOF support guy in the Army. He's said directly that he wasn't an 18 series guy, and he's also said he got back in to the USAF, although I haven't heard his name or run across him in the community. He has found a home in the "Military Combat Fitness and Preparation" world, and that's all good. I am glad to hear/see he's doing well. 

Full disclosure, Nate and I got into a tiff a couple years back where he made _what I perceived to be_ some pretty salacious claims. I know a bit about his time in the AF, and as a PJ, and I take issue with some of the things he uses for his own marketing purposes. I won't re-hash those things here. Well, anywhere, really. Those emails/conversations are long since deleted and he isn't here to say his piece. 

Bottom line- he has always been a little off the beaten path as far as military fitness is concerned. Like many, many other systems, if something works for you, try it out.


----------

